# Boot sur iPod en USB avec un MacIntel



## etudiant69 (26 Février 2006)

On sait qu'il est possible de booter en USB sur un HD externe avec un macintel,
mais est-ce possible de le faire avec un iPod ?  (comme au bon vieux temps du firewire?  )


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

J'ai lu dans le dernier SVM Mac (de Mars) qu'il est tout à fait possible de booter sur n'importe que DD externe Firewire/USB 2, y compris iPod.


----------

